# Shrimp Jalapeno Poppers



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Use the biggest jalepenos you can find and cut them lengthwise. Scrape out the seeds. Add shredded cheese to each half then lay on a whole peeled shrimp on top. Sprinkle a little Tony Chachere's on each one and wrap up tight with a half strip of thin sliced bacon.

Place in a pan or on tin foil or you can set them right on the grill (keep them on the top rack for this). Grill or cook in the oven at about 350 until the bacon cooks pretty well. Take them out and let col for 5 to 10 minutes then eat.

Everyone probably knows this one already but what the heck, I took the pictures.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

This is a good way to eat em. I have another way that I sometimes use: take the jalepeno cut in half with the shrimp in it and bacon wrapped. Now get some worcestershire sauce and honey and mix the honey and worcestershire sauce together. Marinade the shrimp poppers in the mixture for a few hrs then grill. Pretty darn good...


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks yummo.

Someone on here suggested coring the jalapenos awhile back. I'm gonna have to try that with some smaller shrimp so I can stuff em.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Had a bunch of jalapenos this weekend that where "cored" and simply stuffed with cream cheese then wrapped in bacon and grilled. I ate so many of them I couldn't eat the burgers when they where done.. Shrimp looks like a nice twist on the idea..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

helps if you half fry the bacon first, then you can eat it too


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*WOW*

Made a batch yesterday.Some with shredded cheese inside and some with mixture of Shredded Cheese and Philidelphia Cream Cheese.Did them on pit.They were WOW to say the least.Both were great.THANKS CO !!!!!!!!!!!!
Your picture work was Really great TOO......CVA34


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree, those look great.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

*My own style*

Just made them for dinner. core japs just like in picture above, then take cream cheese(leave out to soften) and mix in cheddar. this time around i added the bacon (ie bacon bits but the type that is the real bacon) and i added a ranch dressing mix (flavor like you like it) Mix it all up in a bowl then squeeze on some fresh lime. Then stuff the japs. this time around i topped them with fresh cut slices of roma tomatoes. they turned out awesome> sorry no pics.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> helps if you half fry the bacon first, then you can eat it too


For those who like their bacon crisp you can microwave the bacon for a min or so before wrapping up japs


----------

